# Quick Winter Video



## Devon (Feb 5, 2007)

I made a Quick little winter Summary of my horses. Hope you'll take a peek dont forget the volume :bgrin Theres one or two of myself riding this winter as well .  haha . Enjoy :lol:

Its now Working. Sorry music Scratch a little when uploaded onto the net Hope you Enjoy guys! I love this song.


----------



## Reble (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry didn't work.


----------



## SHANA (Feb 5, 2007)

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't see either? and my speakers and I were ready :lol:

Lori


----------



## Devon (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww. Ok check back in 5 minutes! I will find a way to get it up!




I want you tosee to



hehe.


----------



## love_casper (Feb 5, 2007)

me neither. id love to see it though!!!!



: it sounds cute.

okay i see you're fixing it. lol, we posted at same time.


----------



## Devon (Feb 5, 2007)

: Sorry for the delay tehe its all up now Enjoy guys :lol:




: - Devon


----------



## Minxiesmom (Feb 5, 2007)

That was beautiful. I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## Mini Lover (Feb 5, 2007)

Its awesome Devon. You are so talented.

I loved it.

See you this weekend

-Nicole


----------



## Katie Iceton (Feb 5, 2007)

Cute!



:


----------



## SWA (Feb 5, 2007)

{{{HAPPY SIGHS}}} BEAUTIFUL!



:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 5, 2007)

I WISH I KNEW HOW TO DO ALL THIS STUFF! GREAT VIDEO!!



:


----------



## love_casper (Feb 5, 2007)

AWE how cute!!! wee man is a great jumper, and sweetgrass is soooo cute!

i have to ask, who is that blue eyed beauty in your avatar???



:

great video dev.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, great video Devon! I really loved that and the hula hoop thing just made me smile. I think if I tried that with Kody he'd probably start snatching them out of midair and beating them to death on the ground.



: Both your guys are wonderful and I really admire your video editing ability. Keep it up!

What program do you use?

Leia


----------



## jbrat (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome!! I'd like to learn how to do that too!

And I really likes that song first time I've heard it!

Who sings it? I'd like to get a copy.

Keep up the good work, We enjoy it! Sons even sat still thru the whole video! They're 2 and 10 yr old. Gotta be good to keep the 2 yr olds attention





Thanks


----------



## Devon (Feb 5, 2007)

hey love_casper the beautiful little guy is Moonie. I dont own him though tehe just play with him, In the summer id lay in the field with the foals tehe. I board we man with 30 othe rminis owned by "lilfoot" . This is Moonie Man i love this horse. His eyes seem to get bluer and bluer.

Heres one I took in the summer Im sure sandy wont mind you admiring her boy.






Sandys Site is www.littlefootfarm.com I actually made this site as well.





*Thanks for the compliments i really apreciate it. And yes wee man loves his hulahoops!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice! my favorite picture was the one almost at the end, with the windmill in the back...

and yes please do tell who does that song?


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Very neat video!

I, too, wish I knew how to put a video together like that. Wish I had a digital camcorder to take video like that. My digitial camera will only do like 30sec.


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 6, 2007)

That was beautiful.

Heres the info on the song.

Wild Horses

by Natasha Bedingfield

album: Unwritten (2004),

Unwritten (Canadian Release) (2004)

Robin


----------



## Kendra (Feb 6, 2007)

Devon, that was awesome! I never laughed so hard as when I saw those hula hoops! That's so great!!

I love how obvious the wonderful relationship between you and Wee Man is!


----------



## Doobie (Feb 6, 2007)

: Just wonderful Devon ... your horses just ooozzz "I am loved"



:


----------



## sedeh (Feb 6, 2007)

That was great!! :lol: I love that song......just perfect with your vid. Now......I just wish you would come down here and teach me how to do some of that!! :bgrin


----------



## minih (Feb 6, 2007)

:lol: I enjoyed watching your presentation! I also loved the hula hoops! VERY GOOD JOB! You can tell you love your horses very much.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 6, 2007)

Very, very nice! I totally love the hula hoops trick. He looks like ok Im ready throw me another one.


----------



## miniapp (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey kiddo..

AWESOME video!! :aktion033: And, like everyone else, I was enthralled by the hula hoop thing.. now, THAT would be an interesting obstacle for Halter Obstacle, dontchathink?



: I agree with everyone else, your horses looked so well loved and well taken care of. I cannot wait for Sweetgrasses baby.. I really like that mare and think that you will have one very outrageous foal...



:

Anyway, great job, as always.... you are doing a wonderful job with your horses.... :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 6, 2007)

:risa8: [SIZE=18pt]Whoo Hoo Devon!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Sis-Boom-Bah!!![/SIZE]

Another Great Masterpiece!

[SIZE=14pt]All I was missing was the popcorn![/SIZE]

Sandy


----------



## Devon (Feb 6, 2007)

Doobie said:


> : Just wonderful Devon ... your horses just ooozzz "I am loved"
> 
> 
> 
> :






hairicane said:


> Very, very nice! I totally love the hula hoops trick. He looks like ok Im ready throw me another one.






miniapp said:


> Hey kiddo..
> 
> AWESOME video!! :aktion033: And, like everyone else, I was enthralled by the hula hoop thing.. now, THAT would be an interesting obstacle for Halter Obstacle, dontchathink?
> 
> ...





> I love how obvious the wonderful relationship between you and Wee Man is!


hehe Doobie: Yes my horses don't lack love thats for sure



: I like just sitting int he feeder out in the field and watching them all run an dplay. Every so often Ill get a nudge or wee man will shoot me one of those irresistable cutsy faces! haha.

Haircane: hehe! yah the original video is embarrasing! aha all you her eis " AWW! Looka t his face! AWW WEE! Aww look at his little face" because he kept putting his ears up and chewing jeez he is cute!

Suzy: Thanks! I hope sweetgrass has a pretty baby too!!



: I am SO excited . You bet they'll be pictures when that happens



:

And to the last quote. Wee Man is my boy. I love him SO much I just love doing anything relating him. That horse means the world to me .



: I don't honestly know what I'd do without him.! I think I could write a whole novel about him hehe!

* I should post just the hoolahoop video I only used part of it for this video! It is so cute but Ill have to mute my voice out



:  All you here every second is AWW haha.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2007)

DEVON! That is one of the cutest things ive seen in my life, and , yes, i have to agree about the hula hoop thing! SOOO CUTE!



:



:



: Wee has done soo much growing up since you first owned him...lol Gee is the best, you know I love her lol



:



:



: . You have soo much talent with all this technical stuff! lol u are such a great part of the forum and the mini world and you always manage to put a smile on my face or a tear to my eye with any one of your videos. hehe great to have u as a friend!



: :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Feb 6, 2007)

Devon great job, I just did one, and know what time and thought goes into to one now.

Sorry had to be put back here. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Hope others do come and look.....


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: Great job, Devon! I really enjoyed the video and just love all the beautiful horses! Thanks for sharing!

Joan


----------



## TTF (Feb 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WOOHOO! That was fab-u-lous!!!

I also love that song. I got Natasha Bedingfield's CD just for it. :risa_suelos:

The hula hoop is sweet! I should teach Trip how to do that..Though he'd probably freak out after the 1st one



:

...Just 1 quick question... How do you upload your music on to it?? I can't figure it out cause i use iTunes and Windows Media, just wondering if you could PM me about it.



:


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 7, 2007)

I LOVED that!!! So cute and the music was wonderful.


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 7, 2007)

That was a great video!! I really enjoyed it. That black boy is my favorite :bgrin I love how he lets you toss the hula hoops over his head!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## RallyZ (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job Devon. :aktion033: :aktion033:

I loved all of the different effects that you used.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Devon (Feb 7, 2007)

I want to make more to share haha But I dont want to be known as the girl who posts way to many pictures and videos



:


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 8, 2007)

Devon, now I am glad they put up the new forum because I found your beautiful video! I loved it! You are a very talented young lady, do you know that? I have a college certificate in multimedia, and this is something that I would have been happy to turn in when I was in school.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job, Devon!!!


----------



## Devon (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks ladies :bgrin



: Im a little concious about posting these lately.. but you all loved it so Im glad I did



:


----------



## maranatha minis (Feb 8, 2007)

I almost CRIED!!!



:

That was beautiful!!! Sure wish I knew how to do that!!

Great job Devon!

Shelley<><


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, I am impressed! Both with the video and how you work with your horses. Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## dancer31501 (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice i wish i could have something like that..i real liked the song to!!


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> Wow, I am impressed! Both with the video and how you work with your horses. Two thumbs up from me!


Thanks.




: I do something with them evrytime IUm there. But sweetgrass is on mama schedual tehe I just feel around her belly and trot her around a little.



: Wee man I jump or ground drive since its the winter. :bgrin I love setting up courses and lines like the riding horses :bgrin


----------

